# Powerbook G4 15" carte mère hs ?



## JPTK (1 Mai 2013)

Salut,

J'ai récupéré un powerbook G4 15" 1,33 ghz. Il ne fait pas de dong au démarrage, la diode ne s'allume pas mais il démarre tout de même, il s'éteint par contre au bout de quelques minutes. Pensant au départ qu'il fonctionnait bien, j'ai tout de suite formaté le disque pour installer Leopard et là, la galère, impossible de faire l'install jusqu'au bout évidemment. Ça, c'était sans compter la magie du froid, 20 min au congel et ça a suffit pour que j'ai le temps d'installer Leopard, j'avais au préalable fait 5 min, puis 10, mais ça coupait toujours avant la fin. Et oui, ça marche avec les disques dur défectueux le congel, mais aussi les mac ! 

Mais bon, le problème est toujours là... je pensais sans grand espoir que ça pouvait venir du ventilo qui ne fonctionnait plus mais pas moyen de trouver une version de SMC fan control pour un PPC. De toute façon je doute que ça soit ça, j'ai eu beau faire des reset de la carte mère, de la pram, du smc, rien n'y fait, du coup je me dis que la seule solution, c'est de changer la carte mère.

Question donc, à moins que vous ayez d'autres suggestions, est-ce qu'une carte mère 1,42 ghz ou une 1,5 ghz serait compatible aussi ou pas ?

Un GRAND merci !!  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------

Putain c'est con quand même, hormis l'horloge qui affiche n'importe quoi, il marche nickel et puis s'éteint... D'ailleurs tant que je règle pas l'horloge, je peux même pas copier un fichier d'une clé USB car il me dit que l'espace dispo est insuffisant, je ne peux même pas voir l'espace dispo sur le disque, il suffit que je règle l'horloge et mette 2013 et là c'est bon. Pourquoi s'éteint-il alors au bout de quelques minutes ? Là il fonctionne, allumé depuis plusieurs minutes, sans passage au congel, c'est fou ça tient à rien.


----------



## SadChief (2 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai récupéré un powerbook G4 15" 1,33 ghz. Il ne fait pas de dong au démarrage, la diode ne s'allume pas mais il démarre tout de même, il s'éteint par contre au bout de quelques minutes. Pensant au départ qu'il fonctionnait bien, j'ai tout de suite formaté le disque pour installer Leopard et là, la galère, impossible de faire l'install jusqu'au bout évidemment. Ça, c'était sans compter la magie du froid, 20 min au congel et ça a suffit pour que j'ai le temps d'installer Leopard, j'avais au préalable fait 5 min, puis 10, mais ça coupait toujours avant la fin. Et oui, ça marche avec les disques dur défectueux le congel, mais aussi les mac !
> 
> ...



J'ai eu le même problème lorsque j'avais récupéré mon PB : il s'éteignait sans avertissement préalable après quelques minutes - le truc avec l'horloge (la date du 1er janvier 1970 à chaque démarrage), en plus.
Contrairement à une idée assez répandue, le PowerBook NE FONCTIONNE PAS sur le secteur uniquement !
Tout est rentré dans l'ordre pour moi avec l'achat d'une batterie compatible sur eBay (dans les 25 euros envoi compris).
Depuis, je m'en sers quotidiennement sans le moindre souci.
Remplace donc la batterie, et je t'assure du succès


----------



## SadChief (2 Mai 2013)

...quant au contrôle des ventilos sur une machine G4, j'utilise l'excellent G4FanControl.
Tout simplement, superbe


----------



## JPTK (2 Mai 2013)

SadChief a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème lorsque j'avais récupéré mon PB : il s'éteignait sans avertissement préalable après quelques minutes - le truc avec l'horloge (la date du 1er janvier 1970 à chaque démarrage), en plus.
> Contrairement à une idée assez répandue, le PowerBook NE FONCTIONNE PAS sur le secteur uniquement !
> Tout est rentré dans l'ordre pour moi avec l'achat d'une batterie compatible sur eBay (dans les 25 euros envoi compris).
> Depuis, je m'en sers quotidiennement sans le moindre souci.
> Remplace donc la batterie, et je t'assure du succès



Une réponse déjà !! Et une très bonne en plus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'avais vu ces batteries à 25 &#8364; TTC, je vais en prendre une tout de suite. En fait vu que la batterie joue le rôle de pile interne, qui alimente la mémoire qui mémorise des infos comme la date et l'heure mais aussi des infos concernant le démarrage et je ne sais plus quoi, c'est effectivement pour ça que ça doit merder ! Un peu comme sur les imac G3 qui ne démarraient plus quand la pile au lithium était morte.

Ravis que tu sois passé par là du coup car j'aurais carrément hésité à acheter une batterie, je me serais même dirigé vers le remplacement de la carte mère !!

*UN GRAND MERCI À TOI !! *

ps : en plus je n'avais trouvé aucune info sur google. Pour info la batterie a 667 cycles, c'est celle d'origine.


----------



## SadChief (2 Mai 2013)

Content si j'ai pu t'aider 
Bon courage pour la suite.

Sadchief


----------



## JPTK (2 Mai 2013)

J'ai récupéré un ibook G4 qui a exactement le même problème ! Je crois que je vais lui prendre une batterie aussi


----------



## SadChief (2 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai récupéré un ibook G4 qui a exactement le même problème ! Je crois que je vais lui prendre une batterie aussi


Jamais deux sans trois


----------



## JPTK (11 Mai 2013)

SadChief a dit:


> Remplace donc la batterie, et je t'assure du succès



Je l'ai reçue tout à l'heure et ça ne change rien du tout, il s'éteint au bout de quelques secondes 
T'avais promis !!


----------



## Invité (12 Mai 2013)

Et en démarrant sur un disque FireWire, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## SadChief (12 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je l'ai reçue tout à l'heure et ça ne change rien du tout, il s'éteint au bout de quelques secondes
> T'avais promis !!


Laisse la batterie bien se charger (24h). Après fais un reset de la PMU (Power Management Unit) :
1) L'ordinateur est éteint.
2) Rester appuyé simultanément sur Shift-Control-Option-BoutonMarche/Arrêt pendant 5sec
3) Lâcher les touches et attendre quelques secondes
4) Rallumer l'ordinateur.

La solution radicale, si la procédure ci-dessus ne règle pas le problème : remplace ou, à défaut d'en trouver, débranche définitivement la pile PRAM. Pour ce faire, tu as un tutoriel ici. Profite éventuellement de l'opération pour changer si besoin le DD ou le lecteur DVD etc. Je te conseille de zapper les étapes 12-14, c'est délicat et il n'y a aucun besoin de le faire (je l'avais constaté lorsque j'avais changé le graveur HS de mon PB de récupération).

Bon courage et tiens-nous au courant.

Edit : Acheter une pile PRAM.


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2013)

SadChief a dit:


> Laisse la batterie bien se charger (24h). Après fais un reset de la PMU (Power Management Unit) :
> 1) L'ordinateur est éteint.
> 2) Rester appuyé simultanément sur Shift-Control-Option-BoutonMarche/Arrêt pendant 5sec
> 3) Lâcher les touches et attendre quelques secondes
> ...




Ah super ! Merci pour ces conseils !
Mais je pense que la carte mère a vraiment un soucis, le mac ne "bong" pas à chaque fois, souvent il reste bloqué sur un écran gris.

J'ai déjà fait les 4 premiers points mais je vais essayer de charger la batterie pendant 24h pour voir.
Et changer la pile aussi (oh bordel c'est cher !)

Le DD et le lecteur sont en bon état, je connais bien le démontage t'inquiètes, j'en ai plusieurs à mon actif 

Ça fait quoi sinon de débrancher la pile pram ? Je voudrais pas en acheter une si le problème ne vient pas de là...


----------



## SadChief (13 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah super ! Merci pour ces conseils !
> Mais je pense que la carte mère a vraiment un soucis, le mac ne "bong" pas à chaque fois, souvent il reste bloqué sur un écran gris.
> 
> J'ai déjà fait les 4 premiers points mais je vais essayer de charger la batterie pendant 24h pour voir.
> ...


Le truc avec le débranchement de la pile PRAM sur un PowerBook je l'ai vu confirmé par plusieurs sur un fil de discussion sur macrumors.com, ce ne vient pas d'une expérience personnelle.
Mais, comme disait Invité plus haut, as-tu la possibilité d'essayer de démarrer sur un disque FW ?
Ou de démarrer sur un DVD DiskWarrior ? Je m'en sers pour tous mes Macs, c'est un utilitaire indispensable pour moi.


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2013)

SadChief a dit:


> Le truc avec le débranchement de la pile PRAM sur un PowerBook je l'ai vu confirmé par plusieurs sur un fil de discussion sur macrumors.com, ce ne vient pas d'une expérience personnelle.
> Mais, comme disait Invité plus haut, as-tu la possibilité d'essayer de démarrer sur un disque FW ?
> Ou de démarrer sur un DVD DiskWarrior ? Je m'en sers pour tous mes Macs, c'est un utilitaire indispensable pour moi.



Hier j'ai booté sur le DVD de Leopard et quand j'ai voulu lancer l'install, j'ai eu plein de lignes blanches sur fond noir qui se sont affichées, alors qu'avant le changement de batterie, j'avais réussi à installer Leo en laissant le mac 20 min dans le congel. Bon je vais essayer le reset pmu voir ce que ça donne avec la batterie chargée.

EDIT : Bon ça ne change rien, je vais essayer le DD FW, mais bon j'ai de gros doutes vu que le mac s'éteint au bout de 3 sec et qu'au mieux il affiche un écran gris.


----------



## SadChief (13 Mai 2013)

> EDIT : Bon ça ne change rien, je vais essayer le DD FW, mais bon j'ai de gros doutes vu que le mac s'éteint au bout de 3 sec et qu'au mieux il affiche un écran gris.



Un boot en safe mode (touche MAJ appuyée au démarrage), qu'est-ce que ça donne ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2013)

SadChief a dit:


> Un boot en safe mode (touche MAJ appuyée au démarrage), qu'est-ce que ça donne ?



Il démarre même plus là... aucune réaction quand j'appuie sur power. J'ai beau enlever la batterie et le débrancher, attendre, réessayer, plus rien.


----------



## Invité (16 Mai 2013)

Quand tu appuies sur le bouton à l'arrière de la batterie elle allume combien de diodes ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Quand tu appuies sur le bouton à l'arrière de la batterie elle allume combien de diodes ?



5/5.
Je l'ai laissé débranché toute la nuit, batterie enlevée et il n'a toujours aucune réaction quand j'essaye de l'allumer. Je vais demander le remboursement de la batterie je pense.


----------



## Invité (16 Mai 2013)

La batterie se recharge donc

je me demande si il n'y a pas 2 choses simultanées :
1 le disque dur qui lâche (d'où le fait que le congel puisse fonctionner dans une certaine mesure)
2 la DC in Board qui fait que l'alim, qu'elle passe par le secteur ou par la batterie n'arrive plus (ou peu) jusqu'à la carte mère.

Mais bon, ne prends pas ça pour argent comptant, c'est une hypothèse hein. Je ne rembourse pas les achats que tu pourrais faire en lisant ça !


----------



## didgar (17 Mai 2013)

Salut !

Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider mais j'ai la carte ( 2 exemplaires en fait ) dc-in correspondante à ta machine en stock ! Je dois vérifier mais je pense avoir également 2 piles ( assemblage complet ) de pram et très probablement le connecteur batterie <=>CM. Egalement un radiateur et les deux ventilos d'un 15" 1.5Ghz mais je ne sais plus si ça se monte sur un 1.33Ghz ...

Si la batterie charge c'est que la carte dc-in et le connecteur batterie <=> CM jouent leur rôle respectif ... au moins dans un sens ! Je suppose que la bague de couleur de ton chargeur s'illumine en orange/vert ? Je suppose aussi que tu as essayé de ne démarrer que sur la batterie et que sur le chargeur ( sans la batterie dans la machine ).

Pour ton problème d'extinction inopinée, vu que ça "fonctionnait" au sortir du congel, c'est peut-être un problème de surchauffe non ? Les ventilateurs tournent ? Quid de la pâte thermique, bon état ou complètement sèche ? La liaison CM <=> radiateur est-elle bien assurée, pas de vis manquantes ?

Tu dis que le mac ne "bong" pas à chaque fois. As-tu essayé en ne mettant qu'une barrette de ram alternativement dans l'un ou l'autre des deux slots ? Les problèmes de slots de ram étaient très répandus sur le PowerBook G4 !

Un petit test à faire. Débranche la nappe du disque interne et pourquoi pas celle du lecteur optique ( pour minimiser la consommation de courant ), refais un reset PMU et démarre. Si ça fonctionne, tu auras le "?" ... normal puisque pas de volume connecté pour le boot. Combien de temps fonctionne-t-il ainsi ?? Je veux dire sans s'éteindre tout seul !

A+

Didier


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2013)

Invité a dit:


> La batterie se recharge donc
> 
> je me demande si il n'y a pas 2 choses simultanées :
> 1 le disque dur qui lâche (d'où le fait que le congel puisse fonctionner dans une certaine mesure)
> ...



Non c'est pas le disque, il se bloquerait, j'aurais eu droit à la roue colorée, je sais bien que le froid joue bcp mais aussi sur la les composants autre que le disque, et puis j'entendrais le tic tic symptomatique.
Et dans le 2e cas il faut faire quoi ? 

Merci !



didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider mais j'ai la carte ( 2 exemplaires en fait ) dc-in correspondante à ta machine en stock ! Je dois vérifier mais je pense avoir également 2 piles ( assemblage complet ) de pram et très probablement le connecteur batterie <=>CM. Egalement un radiateur et les deux ventilos d'un 15" 1.5Ghz mais je ne sais plus si ça se monte sur un 1.33Ghz ...
> 
> ...



Salut,

Les ventilos je ne sais pas, difficile de les entendre sur ce modèle avant qu'ils ne se mettent vraiment en marche, mais bon j'ai de gros doutes, si c'était un problème de chaleur, le mac ne s'éteindrait pas au bout de quelques secondes pour ne maintenant plus s'allumer du tout.
Le congel fait des miracles, mon père avait un ibook comme ça avec le connecteur du bouton d'alim quasi coupé. Au début il suffisait de torde un peu la coque de l'ibook en même temps qu'on l'allumait et hop il démarrait et puis forcément, à force, ça marchait de moins en moins et seul le congel le faisait redémarrer. Pareil, rétractation des métaux qui devait faire en sorte que le contact se fasse à nouveau. J'avais la même panne sur le mien, on avait fini par casser complètement le connecteur pour faire une soudure à la mac Gyver avec un fer à souder qu'on avait affuté 

Donc oui la batterie se charge bien et la bague s'illumine en vert/orange. Oui j'ai essayé seulement sur batterie ou seulement secteur.

Je ne sais pas pour la pâte thermique, je ne l'ai pas démonté encore. Tu penses franchement que ça pourrait faire qu'il ne démarre plus du tout aujourd'hui ? Ce mac n'a jamais été démonté jusqu'à ce stade, je ne vois pas pourquoi il manquerait une ou des vis.

J'ai essayé pour les barrettes de ram oui...

Reste le test de débrancher le DD et le lecteur optique, ça laisse pas bcp d'espoir.
Et l'histoire de celle pile pram, qu'en penses-tu ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci !

ps : la batterie que j'ai acheté est une 11,1 V au lieu de 10,8 pour celle d'origine, aucune incidence si ?


----------



## Invité (17 Mai 2013)

Bon, là tu es entre de bonnes mains, je lâche l'affaire


----------



## didgar (17 Mai 2013)

Salut !



Invité a dit:


> Bon, là tu es entre de bonnes mains, je lâche l'affaire&#8230;



Que dalle ! Il y a plus de matière grise dans "n" cerveaux que dans un seul !!!

Au sujet des ventilos, pour en avoir le coeur net, et sous réverve que la machine ait encore un semblant de souffle [ jeu de mot moisi ... pardon ... ], démonte le top case et localise les "power pads" sur la carte mère. Ils te permettront de démarrer la machine sans devoir connecter le top case et donc sans appuyer sur le bouton de mise en marche. Je ne sais plus où ils se trouvent mais peuvent être identifiés grâce à la sérigraphie toute proche genre "PWR BTN" ou "POWER BUTTON" s'il y a de la place 

Une fois localisés, tu branches ton chargeur et tu court-circuites les deux pads avec un tournevis ou autre ... gaffe à pas trembler et à toucher à côté !

Si par miracle ça fonctionne tu verras tes ventilos tourner ou amorcer la rotation.

Tu peux aussi vérifier avec un voltmètre que tu as bien +/- 3V sur un des deux power pads. Pour la masse, utilise une vis reliée au châssis ! Si tu n'as pas +/- 3V ni sur l'un ni sur l'autre des pads il y a peu de chance que la machine démarre ... fatalement ...

NOTA : je dis +/- 3V de mémoire ... je n'ai pas de CM de PWB là tout de suite pour vérifier.

Concernant la pâte thermique ou autre hypothétique mauvais contact entre les puces et le radiateur ou panne d'un ou des deux ventilos, je ne peux jurer que ça puisse être la cause de ton problème ! Mais un mauvais refroidissement peut avoir eu, à la longue, raison de certaines soudures ! D'où un fonctionnement aléatoire au sortir du congélo ... rétractation des métaux = contact, échauffement = dilatation = pas contact ! Ou mise en sécurité si pas de refroidissement suffisant ! Sur le PWB je ne me souviens pas avoir vu, comme sur les MBP, de sondes thermiques "à part" ... doivent être intégrées à la CM ?

La pile de PRAM et son circuit ?!? Je sais pas si c'est un vrai problème ... pas assez d'expérience la dessus ! Mais bon comme je te l'ai dit ce matin, j'en ai deux d'avance ...

Tant que tu auras le top case ôté, vérifie :
- le serrage des vis qui assurent le contact entre la CM et le radiateur
- que chaque nappe est correctement enfichée [ une nappe de top case mal rebranchée et la machine ne redémarre jamais )
- que tu n'as pas de composant à l'aspect douteux ... j'ai eu le cas il y a quelques années sur un 15" 1.25Ghz pour lequel je me posais les mêmes questions que toi au sujet de la pile de PRAM etc ... => http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17707 [ lis le topic en entier ! ].

Bonnes investigations 

A+

Didier


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2013)

Et béh, faut être motivé ! :rateau:

Pour les ventilos, la manip qui consiste à appuyer sur le bouton ON pendant 5 sec au démarrage, qui fait émettre un BIP et des clignotements à la led et qui fait normalement tourner les ventilos à fond, n'a pas d'action sur ces derniers. D'ailleurs la led ne s'allume jamais sauf pendant cette manip.

Pas de led allumée, un bong au démarrage très rare, plus de démarrage du tout maintenant...

Si des soudures sont abimées, je ne vois pas trop ce que je pourrais y faire après. Ça me fait penser à ces types qui passaient leur carte mère au four et ça refaisait les soudures !  
Ça doit être au petit bonheur la chance quand même...

Je vais le remettre un coup au congel pour voir si au moins il repart et peut être qu'après je me lancerais dans le démontage et les vérifications que tu préconise. Je renvoie la batterie lundi, ça me laisse le WE.

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h59 ----------

Bon et bien après 20 min de congel et que dalle ! :rateau:

Je vais le démonter, c'est un truc de geek de faire ça le WE, parfait 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------

Bon, c'est moi ou le proc a grillé parce que les ventilos ne fonctionnaient plus ? :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2013)

Pffffffffff... environ 140  la carte mère sur EBAY, fait chier, autant en acheter un d'occasion à ce prix là.


----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2013)

Hè les copains revenez !! :rateau:


----------



## Invité (20 Mai 2013)

Ben, je crois que les photos parlent d'elles même :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2013)

Le processeur est mort donc ? Faut changer la carte mère et seule la 1,33 ghz se monte dans ce powerbook...


----------



## Invité (20 Mai 2013)

Je n'ai pas regardé les CM compatibles, mais comme ça à l'oeil, je dirais que le proc est mort. Mais je ne suis pas spécialiste.
Attendons *didgar*, il est bien balèze que moi en HardWare


----------



## didgar (22 Mai 2013)

Salut !



JPTK a dit:


> Le processeur est mort donc ?



C'est vrai qu'il a l'air de bouder assez fort ... Une fois tout nettoyé ça a quelle gueule ?



Invité a dit:


> Attendons *didgar*, il est bien balèze que moi en HardWare



Tu parles ...

A+

Didier


----------

